# New M3



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

http://blog.worldcarfans.com/index.cfm/ ... tos-leaked

not really doing it for me. But I would say that considering I've got an RS4 coming. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Me either based on those pics, as usual the pre launch photoshops always look a million times better! FFS!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

mark88 said:


> http://blog.worldcarfans.com/index.cfm/8070403.003/blog-bmw-m3-photos-leaked
> 
> not really doing it for me. But I would say that considering I've got an RS4 coming. :wink:


Thanks for pics - I have to admit that I love it. Just wish it wasn't going to be creeping firmly into 911 territory once you add a few options. RS4 is a lovely car, but the new M3 is going to be something special. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Obviously the colour really doesn't help, but it's not THAT bad.

I guess it could just look so much better.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

UK OTR price confirmed this morning:

50,650.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Oh dear, that is horrible


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

http://www.caranddriver.com/carnews/127 ... page2.html

more pics. Audi takes BMW to the cleaners when it comes to interiors.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mark88 said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/carnews/12774/2008-bmw-m3-coupe-more-features-page2.html
> 
> more pics. Audi takes BMW to the cleaners when it comes to interiors.


True, but then BMW hang Audi out to dry when it comes to handling.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

This shot is hardly the most flattering, is it?


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

looks good to me!

i think those are the base wheels aswell, they look like 18's im sure the upgrade ones will be 19 / 20, in the flesh im sure it'll b real nice

Renzo


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

RenZo said:


> looks good to me!
> 
> i think those are the base wheels aswell, they look like 18's im sure the upgrade ones will be 19 / 20, in the flesh im sure it'll b real nice
> 
> Renzo


Me too, I think it looks really well, maybe a poor colour choice that's all.

The view most people will be seeing is awesome -


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Interior is absolutely shocking for a car that will probably be nearing Â£50k. I don't understand why BMW can't put a bit more imagination into it for the M models - it would make the cabin a much nicer place to be for the higher end customers


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> Interior is absolutely shocking for a car that will probably be nearing Â£50k. I don't understand why BMW can't put a bit more imagination into it for the M models - it would make the cabin a much nicer place to be for the higher end customers


I don't see what is so bad about the interior. It looks pretty modern and uncluttered and - I guess - Germanic. Compared say to the 997 interior which already looks dated and has far too many buttons. :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I was commenting on the BMW interior being dull - I never mentioned the 997 as this is a BMW M3 thread

Although if you want to bring it up I know which I prefer - the BMW interior is just so dull. Granted the 997 isn't going to win any style awards but at least it's been updated in the last 15 years - it's also streets ahead of the 996. You can't really say the E92 interior has changed that much from the E46....










v


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)




----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> I was commenting on the BMW interior being dull - I never mentioned the 997 as this is a BMW M3 thread
> 
> Although if you want to bring it up I know which I prefer - the BMW interior is just so dull. Granted the 997 isn't going to win any style awards but at least it's been updated in the last 15 years - it's also streets ahead of the 996. You can't really say the E92 interior has changed that much from the E46....
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't realise I couldn't bring other cars into it. :wink: I mentioned the 997 because this car will be competing with the 997. I would certainly consider one having owned a 997 for the last 2.5 years. I actually prefer the BMW and 997 interior to the Audi, partly because both are understated whereas the Audi looks almost Honda-like with all the flashing lights etc.

The older 911 always were known for their poor interior, whereas BMWs have generally been known for having excellent ergonomics, if a little dull, so I guess why change something that isn't broken?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TBH I would be happy with the E92 M3 or the 997 interior, they both look pretty good to me.

Although BMW make the best sports seats bar none.

And Audi?? Putting the seats from the Â£24k TT into the Â£77k R8 - come on Audi, what a poor effort :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

The RS4 interior is a lot nicer than the new M3, even though the RS4 is a far older design .

Lots of stuff now up on www.bmw.com, see the 2007 M3 link


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> The RS4 interior is a lot nicer than the new M3, even though the RS4 is a far older design .
> 
> Lots of stuff now up on www.bmw.com, see the 2007 M3 link


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] cheers for the link. I know that some may doubt the interior, but putting aside petty rivalry over manufacturers, I have a firm belief that the M division will not let the petrolhead down with this car.

And without BMW and the huge initial waiting list and subsequent sales success of the E46 M3, the RS4 wouldn't even have existed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> TBH I would be happy with the E92 M3 or the 997 interior, they both look pretty good to me.
> 
> Although BMW make the best sports seats bar none.
> 
> And Audi?? Putting the seats from the Â£24k TT into the Â£77k R8 - come on Audi, what a poor effort :roll:


The R8 interior is widely reported as being by far the best in class.

TT owners should be grateful that they can share the same seats. :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > TBH I would be happy with the E92 M3 or the 997 interior, they both look pretty good to me.
> ...


Ah - so it's not the TT seats in the R8, but the R8 seats in the TT 

Are you still getting one? I was talking to a friend today who has one coming as does his brother, and he was talking about offers of Â£10k+ over list. If I was lucky enough to have cash down on one I think I would succumb and flog it on for a premium, and get a year old M6 instead :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


R8 seats in a TT. That's it yeah 

That sounds about right for the premium, but I'd prefer to take the car and have Â£10k worth of "use" out of it I think... 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> R8 seats in a TT. That's it yeah
> 
> That sounds about right for the premium, but I'd prefer to take the car and have Â£10k worth of "use" out of it I think... 8)


Is that risky, no? The Lex residual at 36 months is something like Â£27k, which makes me suspect they think that after 6-12 months the backside will drop out of the R8 market and supply will catch up with demand. Didn't Chris Harris form Autocar get burnt a bit with a Gallardo when they first came out, can't quite remember now?

Much







if you decide to keep it though, just make sure you get rid of it in time.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > R8 seats in a TT. That's it yeah
> ...


The Lex residuals aren't worth jack shit, to be honest.

Supply isn't going to catch up with demand until well into 2009. The total production run for the UK is likely to be limited to "a few thousand" cars, not the 20k 911s that Porsche sell every year.

If it carries on getting the sort of reviews it has got so far, we should be looking at Porsche residuals (or better) not Phaeton ones...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Hmm here's hoping then.

When is it due to land with you?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Rumour has it the cars due in Q3 (of which mine MIGHT be one) can't spec Audi Exclusive colours. As I've rather got my heart set on something a bit braver than boring Silver, it looks like I won't be getting mine into Q4 - even if I'm offered Q3.

We'll see. I'm happy to wait. House move in August, but would like it before October, as the S4 will be 3 years old then.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Q4 sounds good, get the house move out of the way, plus the scramble on 1st August for the new reg, the forecourts will be clogged up with bloody paupers picking up their new TT's :roll:

I suppose if I won the lottery I would take a white R8, or Avus at a push 

The chap in question I know who has ordered one is currently driving a 56 plate RS4 cab, so I'm not sure if he'll actually take delivery, or move it on prior to that. He also made a fair few quid on a 997 turbo last year so we'll see.


----------

